# What have we forgotten?



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I know that we're here to get help on things like this. I was browsing some ads as part of keeping a lookout for black friday deals when I saw a listing for a fuel siphon pump and I got a cold chill. It's a cheap and obvious thing to keep in your bob/bov, but I had managed to overlook it. Then I started wondering what else slipped by me.

Anything else you all can dig up would be helpful!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I've been at this for a number of years and there are always new ideas. Some of them I can even afford.  I've concluded that I am going to be short some things. However, if I have 95% of what I need and my next door neighbor has 5% of what he needs I've done a better job than he has. You prep the best you can. Collect new ideas as you go.

I do recommend making lists. You need lists for what you have and for what you need. Both lists will evolve over time.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I think this should be a very long thread just like the daily prep thread. Is that a good idea?

We could all add posts about items that we have forgotten to add to our preps.

lets get started:

I have a gallon of bleach for purifying water, but I've forgotten to add the correct bleach to water ratio to my 3 ring binder. ( I may not be able to go on the internet when I need this info)


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Well, the truth of the matter is, we will NEVER remember everything. There is no such thing as prepared for anything. If the SHTF, you will undoubtedly come across something that you wish you had, but don't. That is where creativity comes in. The ability to make what you need, out of what you have, will be a lifesaver.

Right now, look around your house / tool shed. Can you make a water filter out of what you see? What about a stove? Knowledge and creativity will be more valuable than any gear you own. 

(A cut garden hose makes for an excellent siphon hose for fuel)


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

The one thing I am always on the look out for are the good solid hand tools such as augers / bits, draw knives, chisels, even a lot of the hand operated kitchen items like the meat grinders, coffee grinders, hand mixers. The old time types that will last a hundred years or more and are easily packed up and taken with you. I also have some basic components Hammer head, ax head, etc carving tool.. packed away and ready to go, with the understanding that I can carve new handles for them when I get to where I plan or need to go...Saves a lot of space and weight but gives me some basic tools to start over if I had too.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> The one thing I am always on the look out for are the good solid hand tools such as augers / bits, draw knives, chisels, even a lot of the hand operated kitchen items like the meat grinders, coffee grinders, hand mixers. The old time types that will last a hundred years or more and are easily packed up and taken with you. I also have some basic components Hammer head, ax head, etc carving tool.. packed away and ready to go, with the understanding that I can carve new handles for them when I get to where I plan or need to go...Saves a lot of space and weight but gives me some basic tools to start over if I had too.


Reminds me of Alone in the Wildernesss.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Do you guys do the whole 'fish antibiotic' thing?

I've looked into it a couple times and never pulled the trigger.

AJ


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Reminds me of Alone in the Wildernesss.


That is absolutely where I got the idea...I want to be that guy when I grow up....


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

A J said:


> Do you guys do the whole 'fish antibiotic' thing?
> 
> I've looked into it a couple times and never pulled the trigger.
> 
> AJ


Yes. We have three of the four recommended and will be getting the fourth.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

A J said:


> Do you guys do the whole 'fish antibiotic' thing?
> 
> I've looked into it a couple times and never pulled the trigger.
> 
> AJ


I haven't but i should. I have diabetic complications that could lead to a need for antibiotics.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Being diabetic you are way more suseptable to blood sugar fluctuations from infections than the regular Joe out there. This maybe a priority item for you. Put it on Santa's list for a stocking stuffer.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> I think this should be a very long thread just like the daily prep thread. Is that a good idea?
> 
> We could all add posts about items that we have forgotten to add to our preps.
> 
> ...


I wrote a list of the ratio's and other common idea's for purifying water, and taped it to the wall in our storage building.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Don't forget the survival concrete block. I managed to pick up an old school hand crank drill at an auction a little while ago. It could be a handy tool some day. Printing the bleach quantities out is a very good idea, I never thought of that. One thing that I like to pick up is old cookbooks and canning books, there's a lot of knowledge in some of those old books for when Google no longer works.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

About fish antibiotics,My Dr. and I get along really good and I am under the belief that he preps also but,I have not asked him.

I had a discussion with him about this subject once and,he told me that an antibiotic should not be over used.as we all know.but,he said,"when a person such as you Rich,you need to be really careful of using something other from the pharmacy since you are immunosupressed(I have someone else's kidney in my body)and I would warn anybody that has health issues to have a heart to heart with their doctor about this if they are concerned.he said I realize that people do need antibiotic for certain reasons at times but,it is best under the care of a doctor.I have had numerous,even a life threatening infection once but,I myself would not even think of putting something in my body even if shtf,unless I positively knew it would not affect me adversely.

So,I am telling,no asking you my forum friends,if you have health issues,please speak to a doctor,pharmacist or someone who really knows about these things OK?.

Even if something bad happened,there would always be someone in your community that would be a doctor,nurse,pharmacist,somewhere.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It is said that there is nothing new under the stars.
If MU did exist imagine how advanced they were,compared to our advances in the last 100 years
James Churchward and His Lost Pacific Continent

Gen 1& 2
1 In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth.

2 And the earth was without form, and void; and darkness was upon the face of the deep. And the Spirit of God moved upon the face of the waters

Jeremiah 4:23-28, "I beheld the earth, and, lo, it was without form, and void; and the heavens, and they had no light. I beheld the mountains, and, lo, they trembled, and all the hills moved lightly. I beheld, and, lo, there was no man, and all the birds of the heavens were fled. I beheld, and, lo, the fruitful place was a wilderness, and all the cities thereof were broken down at the presence of the LORD, and by his fierce anger. For thus hath the LORD said, The whole land shall be desolate; yet will I not make a full end. For this shall the earth mourn, and the heavens above be black: because I have spoken it, I have purposed it, and will not repent, neither will I turn back from it."

http://www.jesus-is-savior.com/Evolution Hoax/fallen_angels.htm

A Lot to take in and read, but it may show you that we indeed have lost and forgotten much.May you be blessed with the understanding of this and have ears to hear and eyes to see.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Someone link that printout for the bleach to water table?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Someone link that printout for the bleach to water table?


Tried to, but failed,

here ya go,

qt of water=2 drops
gallon=1/8 teaspoon ( 8 drops)
5 gallon=1/2 teaspoon
10 gallon=1 teaspoon
50 gallons=5 teaspoons.

came from clorox website and also EPA says same.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> Tried to, but failed,
> 
> here ya go,
> 
> ...


You want to be sure to not use scented or concentrated bleach with those figures. regular bleach and it can vary off of how dirty the water is to begin with. I've used from 2-4 drops per quart depending on quality of the water. I personally prefer to filter as much out as I can using gravel, cloth, and sand and then just use the 2 drops per quart. Saves the innards some harsh processing.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

If anyone knows of a web site that sales the old timey style of tools or kitchen items I would appreciate the link.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> If anyone knows of a web site that sales the old timey style of tools or kitchen items I would appreciate the link.


Tools: https://www.leevalley.com/

Kitchen items: https://www.lehmans.com/

Just have a full checkbook for both. Neither is cheap.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yankee screwdriver. Its a screwdriver and drill in one. It has a spiraled shaft that when you push it down it will turn. They are pretty nice to have. Mine stores the bits in the handle. I need to oil that thing. I forgot I had it. Mine is a Stanley and the only problem I have is the but cap that stores the bits comes off when I am pushing on the end.
I have used the very old egg beater type drills but its harder to keep straight and takes up more space.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> I think this should be a very long thread just like the daily prep thread. Is that a good idea?
> 
> We could all add posts about items that we have forgotten to add to our preps.
> 
> ...





BagLady said:


> I wrote a list of the ratio's and other common idea's for purifying water, and taped it to the wall in our storage building.


Here's something people need- Walmart has a 9x12 laminator for 19.95. Laminating before you slap it on the garage wall is a Good Idea.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Inor said:


> Tools: https://www.leevalley.com/
> 
> Kitchen items: https://www.lehmans.com/
> 
> Just have a full checkbook for both. Neither is cheap.


Actually, Lehman's sells kitchen and all other tools. Also a wide variety of oil lamps, wood stoves, wood burning kitchen stoves, and everything else non-electric.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

remember - in the land of the blind, the eye man is king


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Yes. We have three of the four recommended and will be getting the fourth.


I am curious as to what those are. could you share?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> You want to be sure to not use scented or concentrated bleach with those figures. regular bleach and it can vary off of how dirty the water is to begin with. I've used from 2-4 drops per quart depending on quality of the water. I personally prefer to filter as much out as I can using gravel, cloth, and sand and then just use the 2 drops per quart. Saves the innards some harsh processing.


As a little extra, I've read in a few reliable places that if the water is really bad to start with, you should filter it to get the big crap out of it. After the initial chlorine treatment and waiting the 1/2 hour for the chlorine bleach to do its job, you should be able to smell the chlorine, if not add 1/2 the normal amount of chlorine bleach to re-treat the water. Also chlorine taste can be gotten rid of (somewhat) by pouring treated water back and forth from one good bucket to another or let it sand, uncovered for and hour or so for the chlorine to off gas.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Wht hve I forgotten? Cn you guess wht it is? Rdvrks hve severl of them.


----------



## Becca (Sep 28, 2014)

I put an eyedropper in my med kits. A length of panty hose weighs nothing but ties incredibly tight. I once used some to replace a belt on a boyfriends car and he couldn't believe it worked. I am so glad you said something about the siphon Will add that to my list. At 18 I went backpacking by myself across Idaho and quickly realized I had forgotten a comb or hairbrush and a can opener.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> I am curious as to what those are. could you share?


Penicillin, Amoxicillin and Tetracycline.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Wht hve I forgotten? Cn you guess wht it is? Rdvrks hve severl of them.


Teeth?


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

paraquack said:


> As a little extra, I've read in a few reliable places that if the water is really bad to start with, you should filter it to get the big crap out of it. After the initial chlorine treatment and waiting the 1/2 hour for the chlorine bleach to do its job, you should be able to smell the chlorine, if not add 1/2 the normal amount of chlorine bleach to re-treat the water. Also chlorine taste can be gotten rid of (somewhat) by pouring treated water back and forth from one good bucket to another or let it sand, uncovered for and hour or so for the chlorine to off gas.


check out this CDC document for backcountry water treatment options: http://www.cdc.gov/healthywater/pdf/drinking/Backcountry_Water_Treatment.pdf

It looks like boiling your water is still the safest. But a combination of water filter then bleach is almost as safe.


----------

